# No Morels in SE Pa



## steelheader (May 4, 2014)

Four weekends in a row of going out to a few very proven spots over the years and have not even found a half free let alone a real morel mushroom. Im very frustrated. Some years i find patches so big im afraid to walk because i dont want to step on any. Other years i have to work very hard to get a good batch. This year, nothing, ziltch, natta one. I couldnt feed a chipmonk. Is it the crazy weather? Idk! Does anyone have any insite on this topic.ive been hunting morels for about ten years now. And when you finally think you have them figured out, papow! They do something else.


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Exact same situation for me in SWPA. It isn't you, its them...


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Steelheader. It is absolutely the weather. Extreme heat. No rain. No morels. Experiencing the same thing in Connecticut right now. Found a grand total of 23 in one spot.And they were found in a cooler area , in the shade, by a river. Took 2 weeks off for this! I feel your pain.


----------

